# [SOLVED] Missing Drivers from Asus Z87-A



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello, as you can see at the attacked image system is missing some drivers. My mobo is Asus Z87-A and here is the link Motherboards - Z87-A.

Is there anyone who can tell me what exactly i must download? I just downloaded "Intel USB3.0 Controller Driver V2.5.0.19 for Windows 7 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)" but i dont know what else.

thank you


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Missing Drivers from Asus Z87-A*

Is this a new Mobo? If so, the drivers are all included on the CD included with the Mobo.
Basically, you need Chipset-Audio-VGA-LAN.


----------



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Missing Drivers from Asus Z87-A*

Yes its a new. Well i know that they are in the CD but i want the latest drivers. Dunno, your advice is to install these drivers in the CD? :/


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Missing Drivers from Asus Z87-A*

Do the Auto install and it should install all that is needed.


----------



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Missing Drivers from Asus Z87-A*

Well, i ve installed 3 of them. 2 more to go. There is an unknown device there and maybe its my mouse or keyboard dunno. Also there is SM bus controller. I made a small research and i think it should be ok when installing chipset driver. which i did but there is still an error.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Missing Drivers from Asus Z87-A*

The chipset driver should of been the first one you should have installed first. You could use this to identify the unknown device. Unknown Device Identifier Free Download


----------



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Missing Drivers from Asus Z87-A*



oscer1 said:


> The chipset driver should of been the first one you should have installed first. You could use this to identify the unknown device. Unknown Device Identifier Free Download


Um, if chipset is installed there should be no problems now right? But...there is still Sm bus controller missing :/ Thank you for the link i ll do that.

There is only one unkown... :/


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Missing Drivers from Asus Z87-A*

their are 5 drivers listed under chipset which one did you install. Motherboards - Z87-A


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Missing Drivers from Asus Z87-A*

Drivers should be installed 1st chipset,audio,video,lan\network then any others, and you get the latest drivers from the motherboard makers support site, for the model of motherboard you have.


----------



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Missing Drivers from Asus Z87-A*

SM Bus Controller is from Intel i think. Nevermind, just installing this driver fix that. Just saying for others who will visit this thread.

*Mobo: Asus Z87-A*
*SM Controller Driver*: Download here.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad you found what you needed and thanks for posting back.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Good to hear. Great job


----------

